# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP > حرفه ای: استخدام برنامه نویس حرفه ای CakePHP

## alireza.noorali

یک شرکت معتبر IT به منظور تکمیل کادر پرسنلی خود در کرج برنامه نویس حرفه ای CakePHP استخدام مینماید. 

عنوان شغلی: 
*برنامه نویس حرفه ای CakePHP* 

شرایط احراز: 
دارا بودن نمونه کار قوی 

شرایط عمومی: 
متعهد و علاقمند به کار تیمی 
امکان حضور به صورت تمام وقت 

لطفاً نمونه کد و نمونه کار آنلاین خود را به همراه رزومه به آدرس ایمیل زیر ارسال نمایید. در Subject ایمیل، عنوان شغلی نوشته شود. 
job.technical.karaj@gmail.com

----------


## ashanet

با سلام و احترام در صورت تمایل ، شرکت ما می تواند پروژه های شما رو انجام بدهد . 
اعضای تیم چند نفر cakephp کار و laravel کار می باشند .
آدرس وب سایت :
http://ashanet.ir
در صورت تمایل 
03134597617
و 
03134597627
اصفهان خیابان اشراق شمالی چهارراه فلاطوری مجتمع تجاری اداری پارسیان طبقه دوم واحد ۶
نمونه کار سازمان ها و شرکت ها هم آماده ارائه می باشد

----------

